# Car glare issue



## Car_glare_project (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,
We are high school students currently working on an engineering project. The problem our team is working on is glare while driving. We would really appreciate it if you guys fill out our survey.

Glare while driving survey


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Survey completed . Stop being stupid study something else . 
Sun visors and .https://www.amazon.com/Sunglasses-Wayfarer-Polarized-Protection-Designer/dp/B07LFHZJBS/ref=asc_df_B07LFHZJBS/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=329370945267&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7250909413233542249&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9016909&hvtargid=pla-644285788511&psc=1 Problem solved


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wonder if a polarized film applied to the window would help. Issue with glasses is affect the view of cellphone screen.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Some sort of mechanical film that comes down and retracts along the glass might work. That would add alot of cost to the car though. Cars are getting too expensive as it is.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought a dashboard cover for my glare problem


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Done, good luck with your project.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Car_glare_project said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are high school students currently working on an engineering project. The problem our team is working on is glare while driving. We would really appreciate it if you guys fill out our survey.
> 
> Glare while driving survey


Just take a drive of Jaguar's iPace. The geniuses who designed it put a chrome-effect dashboard and steering wheel inside the car so that when the sun is above and behind, the driver gets _dazzled/blinded by his own vehicle_! Use that as an example of how _not _to design a car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

$500

I take all methods of payment and accept BTC and Eth


----------

